# Nintendo cracking down of rom downloaders?



## MochaMilk (Aug 22, 2018)

Sooooo, I finally received a copyright infringement notice, which I've noticed only happened after Nintendo started taking down roms from sites and such. I've been doing this for years without any problem mostly cause I didn't know that downloading roms or even getting backups of games you own was wrong. 
So yeah, that was a bit intimidating, to be honest.
So, just a message to peoples that if you go online to get roms, be careful, cause it seems that there is no more beating around the bush anymore. I myself am just gonna get a VPN. That way I won't be paranoid about this incident and doing it again. 
Anyways, what happens if you get too many infringement notices?
And has anyone else without a VPN gotten this notice after Nintendo's actions against rom sites?

AT&T

*Copyright notice summary*



"Notice ID:          _Don't want to state_

Content Owner:   Nintendo

Contact:              (They gave me the address and phone number to I guess whoever at my provider's company that sent the letter. )

Content Title:      Mario (franchise)

File Name:          Super Mario Galaxy 2 (scrubbed)

IP Address:         _Don't want to state_

Port:                  _Don't know if I should state either_

File Type:           P2P

Timestamp:        08/05/2018 19:01:03 GMT"


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 22, 2018)

coon-strudel said:


> Sooooo, I finally received a copyright infringement notice, which I've noticed only happened after Nintendo started taking down roms from sites and such. I've been doing this for years without any problem mostly cause I didn't know that downloading roms or even getting backups of games you own was wrong.
> So yeah, that was a bit intimidating, to be honest.
> So, just a message to peoples that if you go online to get roms, be careful, cause it seems that there is no more beating around the bush anymore. I myself am just gonna get a VPN. That way I won't be paranoid about this incident and doing it again.
> Anyways, what happens if you get too many infringement notices?
> And has anyone else without a VPN gotten this notice after Nintendo's actions against rom sites?


Who was complaining about the copyright notice ? Was it Nintendo or a game studio or ?


----------



## MochaMilk (Aug 22, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Who was complaining about the copyright notice ? Was it Nintendo or a game studio or ?


Most likely Nintendo. I don't develop games.
It happened cause I had downloaded a Nintendo game as to test out my new internet router. Mario 64 I believe. lol
Should I wipe my download history and delete the game?

Edit: Sorry everyone, I completely didn't notice that the letter stated that the specific game was Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 22, 2018)

coon-strudel said:


> Most likely Nintendo. I don't develop games.
> It happened cause I had downloaded a Nintendo game as to test out my new internet router. Mario 64 I believe. lol
> Should I wipe my download history and delete the game?


what did it say and normally it should say from who it was. Don't know that much about the law in the states so yeah


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 22, 2018)

coon-strudel said:


> Most likely Nintendo. I don't develop games.
> It happened cause I had downloaded a Nintendo game as to test out my new internet router. Mario 64 I believe. lol
> Should I wipe my download history and delete the game?



Can you post the message they sent you? I want to see it. I’ve been downloading roms for years and got nothing.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 22, 2018)

how did they know ? torrent with your IP ?
direct download can't be an issue, unless they get access to host's log, or your ISP is tracking you.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 22, 2018)

The information you provide is veerrrryyyyyyyyyyyyy vague.
Like, how did you get the infringement notice?
Where? Through what means? How did they know? What did you download? From where? Were you hosting roms? Were you hosting bios? 

Please be detailed in the information, all we know is you got that notice, but nothing else.
There is something really fishy if you got a notice from download a rom, otherwise it shouldn't matter.

If you are worried about that kind of shit, simply download your stuff through a proxy, fuck Nintendo and their empire bullshit.


----------



## MochaMilk (Aug 23, 2018)

The following is an excerpt from a formal mail letter from my internet provider. Some information has been held back for the sake of privacy, of course.


AT&T

*Copyright notice summary*



"Notice ID:          _Don't want to state_

Content Owner:   Nintendo

Contact:              (They gave me the address and phone number to I guess whoever at my provider's company that sent the letter. )

Content Title:      Mario (franchise)

File Name:          Super Mario Galaxy 2 (scrubbed)

IP Address:         _Don't want to state_

Port:                  _Don't know if I should state either_

File Type:           P2P

Timestamp:        08/05/2018 19:01:03 GMT"


----------



## ryguy2010 (Aug 23, 2018)

coon-strudel said:


> The following is an excerpt from a formal mail letter from my internet provider. Some information has been held back for the sake of privacy, of course.
> 
> 
> AT&T
> ...



Were you using bit torrent when you were downloading the file?


----------



## MochaMilk (Aug 23, 2018)

ryguy2010 said:


> Were you using bit torrent when you were downloading the file?


Yaaaaaas


----------



## Cyan (Aug 23, 2018)

the notice might be strangely written, but that's maybe just a resume, with a link to the proper one?
your problem is : P2P
you probably used a torrent to download games. these are providing your IP to everyone publicly. anyone can claim that you were downloading it, not only nintendo.

there's just a "content owner".
I think it's more a notice sent from AT&T automatically, and no real copyright holder complained? I don't know if nintendo really contacted your ISP to complain or not.
if you want to use torrents, you should use VPN which doesn't provide your information when asked (yes, some do answer requests for DMCA).


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 23, 2018)

Lol ofcourse it was Nintendo. Yeah with torrents you have trackers so you should use a VPN when using torrents if your IP provides information to other parties


----------



## ryguy2010 (Aug 23, 2018)

coon-strudel said:


> Yaaaaaas



It wasn't because you were downloading it. The moment you seeded that file, you were screwed.


----------



## MochaMilk (Aug 23, 2018)

ryguy2010 said:


> It wasn't because you were downloading it. The moment you seeded that file, you were screwed.





Cyan said:


> the notice might be strangely written, but that's maybe just a resume, with a link to the proper one?
> your problem is : P2P
> you probably used a torrent to download games. these are providing your IP to everyone publicly. anyone can claim that you were downloading it, not only nintendo.
> 
> ...





kumikochan said:


> Lol ofcourse it was Nintendo. Yeah with torrents you have trackers so you should use a VPN when using torrents if your IP provides information to other parties



I actually panicked and got a VPN just shortly after posting on here ^^; So I should be safe now?
A detached part of the letter says "First warning" on it. I got galaxy 2 a while ago. What if they send me letters about other stuff I got before or in between that time? If I got too many notices could I end up as an imprisoned Strudel?


----------



## Dust2dust (Aug 23, 2018)

Torrents have to be the most sucky way of downloading warez, anyway.  I wonder why people still use that?


----------



## ryguy2010 (Aug 23, 2018)

Cyan said:


> the notice might be strangely written, but that's maybe just a resume, with a link to the proper one?
> your problem is : P2P
> you probably used a torrent to download games. these are providing your IP to everyone publicly. anyone can claim that you were downloading it, not only nintendo.
> 
> ...



Nintendo didn't catch you downloading, that's just a category they use to classify the content you were sharing. There is a loophole of sorts. You can download the file, but you can't seed it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## migles (Aug 23, 2018)

heres my guess:
nintendo has "seeds" in the most common torrents about their stuff, they log the IPs of people downloading and send a list to the ISP to send you a letter of cease and desist

this copyright infrigement letter also happened when a member of my family in germany downloaded a kids movie..
i believe the easiest way is to the company put a seed in the torrents and collect the ip addresses that download from it.
i suspect this, because my relative letter had data like the time stamp at the exact moment when it happened, the movie took IIRC 20 minutes to download or 10, and the letter had "4 minutes" in the record. therefore i suspect the time my relative computer was connected to that specific seed

or maybe its the other way arround, they plant peers and the people who upload them the content gets recorded...


----------



## ryguy2010 (Aug 23, 2018)

coon-strudel said:


> I actually panicked and got a VPN just shortly after posting on here ^^; So I should be safe now?
> A detached part of the letter says "First warning" on it. I got galaxy 2 a while ago. What if they send me letters about other stuff I got before or in between that time? If I got too many notices could I end up as an imprisoned Strudel?



You actually get 5 notices. If you get a 6th, AT&T must terminate your access to the internet, and you can be blacklisted.


----------



## MochaMilk (Aug 23, 2018)

ryguy2010 said:


> You actually get 5 notices. If you get a 6th, AT&T must terminate your access to the internet, and you can be blacklisted.


Well, by them only sending one notice instead of many, it seems like their being pretty fair.
5 notices is also a really nice number. I thought it was like a 3 strikes and you're out kind of thing.
Also thank you for researching that for me.


----------



## ryguy2010 (Aug 23, 2018)

coon-strudel said:


> Well, by them only sending one notice instead of many, it seems like their being pretty fair.
> 5 notices is also a really nice number. I thought it was like a 3 strikes and you're out kind of thing.
> Also thank you for researching that for me.



It looks like it was 6, but those laws seem to be dead. See this article. https://torrentfreak.com/six-strike...ead-but-those-warnings-keep-on-coming-171001/


----------



## Scriptz (Nov 26, 2018)

Haha. Thanks god I live in south of Europe where they do not care about Internet. Even the Union do nothing. I even visit pirate bay to download games and movies! Also on my PC,  I think I got pirated software worth around 10000$!  So guys,  come to Europe,  it's  better lol


----------



## JeepX87 (Nov 26, 2018)

I got copyright infringement notice for downloaded Kong Skull Island from P2P last year and it was from Charter.

I do recommend you to use VPN before you download everything from P2P, even if you own specific media.

Charter, Comcast, AT&T and Mediacom will crack you down if no VPN used for P2P.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 27, 2018)

That's why I'm proud of my country.
nobody gives a shit about this kind of thing. in fact, everyone does it, even some companies and most likely the government.


----------

